# apogee stabilizers WHERE to BUY??



## flixo (Apr 3, 2004)

i am looking for info on them... wanted to get some to try also...


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*no idea*

I ve been trying for 4 months to get any info to buy.
Nobody knows.

So i left this item.

I saw some to the Mexican Team and they were really nice.

Frank


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey ,
what's about the Conroy stabi that you've tested some weeks ago ?
First you did some ads here and then we've never heard anything more about it .


----------



## Magicord (Jul 8, 2002)

What is an apogee stabilizer?

I am an agent for a Korean archery product manufacturer who makes accessories including carbon arrows and stabilizers. Don't know if this is what you guys are looking for. Please PM me for details.

Thanks.


----------



## flixo (Apr 3, 2004)

Magicord said:


> *What is an apogee stabilizer?
> 
> I am an agent for a Korean archery product manufacturer who makes accessories including carbon arrows and stabilizers. Don't know if this is what you guys are looking for. Please PM me for details.
> 
> Thanks. *


hmmm... maybe that's the korean company... because as far as i know, apogee also manufacture X10 points...


----------



## flixo (Apr 3, 2004)

that's the stabilizers....


----------



## ptcrad24 (Jan 7, 2005)

*K1 archery*

has the apogee stabilizers. The stabilizers setup look very nice. The diameter of the apogee is a little bigger than easton and doinker. side bars 79.90. long rod 149.90. extension 59.90 v-bar 69.90. Total cost $359.6


----------

